# Younger Expats in Cancun?



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

We are new to the area and looking to make some friends, however, as much as I love the golden group, we would love to have some friends around our own age!  We are in our late 20s. 

Thanks guys and I hope I dont offend anyone! :tongue1:


----------



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

You may want to find the Cancun forum. There does not seem to be very many people on this forum who live live in Q. Roo.


----------



## elizabethpb (Dec 4, 2012)

cesar&jody said:


> We are new to the area and looking to make some friends, however, as much as I love the golden group, we would love to have some friends around our own age!  We are in our late 20s.
> 
> Thanks guys and I hope I dont offend anyone! :tongue1:




Hi, I'm moving to Playa Del Carmen in about 3 weeks, not Cancun but close  I'm around your age, a couple of years older but I'm still pretty fun. HA! 

Question for you - how long have you lived in Cancun and have you gone through the process of getting a work visa by chance?


----------



## ohflyakite (Dec 27, 2012)

elizabethpb said:


> Hi, I'm moving to Playa Del Carmen in about 3 weeks, not Cancun but close  I'm around your age, a couple of years older but I'm still pretty fun. HA!
> 
> Question for you - how long have you lived in Cancun and have you gone through the process of getting a work visa by chance?


Hey! Me and my roommate are in our late 20s, we have been in Cancun for a week now. We are moving to Playa in a few weeks. If anyone is still around.


----------



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

We are living in Puerto Morelos


----------



## deb2013 (Jan 18, 2013)

hi! i´m from toronto, 27 yrs old. i´ll be here for at least a few months. i would love to meet you guys. i´m originally from here, my family lives here but i´ve lived in toronto for the last 17 years.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

cesar&jody said:


> We are new to the area and looking to make some friends, however, as much as I love the golden group, we would love to have some friends around our own age!  We are in our late 20s.
> 
> Thanks guys and I hope I dont offend anyone! :tongue1:


Google Playa del Carmen forum. That's a huge forum dedicated to PDC.


----------

